# [OFF]Gobolinux et goboportage

## Dieppe

Bonjour à tous,

durant mes pérégrinations sur le net, je suis tombé sur ça :

http://www.gobolinux.org/index.php

Du coup, avant de venir en parler ici pour voir si ça avait quelque avantage, j'ai fait une petite recherche sur le forum, et je suis tombé sur ça :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-344927-highlight-gobo.html

Je me pose donc les questions suivantes : 

quels sont les avantages et les inconvénients de globolinux par rapport à une distrib "classique" ?

y'a-t-il quelqu'un qui a testé globoportage ? (et si oui, quels en sont les retours)

(à ma connaissance, y'a pas encore eu de discussion sur ça sur le forum français, mais si c'est pas le cas, n'hésitez pas à me flageller sur la place publique   :Confused:  )

(oh, et bien sûr, le but de ce post n'est pas de lancer un troll, juste de recueillir vos opinions sur ce projet que je viens seulement de découvrir (alors qu'il a l'air assez vieux) et qui m'enthousiasme assez.)

----------

## titoucha

Le projet m'a l'air pas mal du tout, je testerais bien mais j'ai pas trop le temps.

----------

## struddel

J'ai testé une fois, quand on est habitué à l'arborescence Unix c'est un peu incompréhensible leur classement, pas réussi à m'y retrouver.

----------

## julroy67

Ça paraît pas mal, ça me donne même envie d'essayer. Ok c'est pas conforme par rapport à Unix, mais bon j'aime pas trop la façon Unix (et celle de Microsoft c'est bien pire   :Laughing:  ). De ce côté ils ont eu la bonne idée de rajeunir l'arborescence.   :Razz: 

----------

## gbetous

J'adore ces remises en causes d'un truc auquel on ne pense meme plus tellement qu'on est habitués !

Moi je dis... pourquoi pas ???

----------

## kwenspc

 *gbetous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Moi je dis... pourquoi pas ???

 

Sauf si c'est pour faire moins bien :p

Un rep par soft c'est lourd, ça apporte trop de limitations (pas de séparation de la config, des libs, des binaires sur des partoches avec des droits différents etc...). En plus va t'y retrouver... parce que là faut t'habituer à chaque soft (chaque soft ne met pas les fichiers au même endroits etc...)

L'arbo UNIX est certes parfois agaçante, mais ça c'est bien souvent à cause des distribs qui "brodent" autour, sinon il y a une logique derrière, une "standardisation". La philo Unix est quelque chose de très concret, ça pars du bon sens (mais les années et l'évolution des machines font que certaines rides se voient c'est sûr, c'est pas parfait), alors que là c'est juste "on centralise dans un rep propre"... oui mais ils oublient tout ce que ça crée comme défaut, limites. Bof quoi. Ça ressemble pas mal à windows... et si ouinouin a pas éradiqué les Unix c'est bien parce que la "logique" de l'arbo et de tout un tas d'autres trucs et pas fait en suivant le bon sens.

Moi j'attends la VRAIE remise en cause constructive qui apportera une VÉRITABLE évolution. Là c'est pas le cas.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> L'arbo UNIX est certes parfois agaçante, mais ça c'est bien souvent à cause des distribs qui "brodent" autour, sinon il y a une logique derrière, une "standardisation".

 

J'aimerais que l'on m'explique qu'est-ce qui fait qu'un exécutable se situe dans /bin, /usr/bin, /sbin ou /usr/sbin... Les frontières me semblent très floues (mais peut-être n'est-ce que mon ignorance).

----------

## kwenspc

Pas trop compliqué:

```

/etc   : fichiers de conf

/bin  : binaire de bases, accès à tous, sans ça le système peut rien faire

/sbin : binaires de bases, accès restreint ('s' pour suid)

/lib   : lib de bases, pareil sans ça ton système il fait pas grand chose

/dev : les devices et périphériques

/proc : les processus

/usr  : l'endroit où tous les softs additionels sont  et de là on retrouv lib, libexec, bin, sbin etc...

/var : répertoire au contenu dynamique (mail, spool, ...)

```

Bon bien sûr après avec le temps ça c'est pas mal "bazarifié" tout ça. Notamment avec /opt censé être le rep pour tout soft additionnel non intégré (quine suive pas le standard UNIX, depuis ça a changé en "là où les softs blobs sont")

----------

## El_Goretto

/bin c'est les composants "OS core" pour tous

/sbin c'est les composants "OS core" pour... root

/usr/truc: pareil, mais pas "core".

Enfin d'après mes observations, hein...  :Smile: 

--

edit: rrah, grilled, il pete le feu le Kwenspc  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> edit: rrah, grilled, il pete le feu le Kwenspc 

 

à fond   :Twisted Evil: 

... ma chaise crame!

----------

## Magic Banana

Mouais... Mais ifconfig est dans /sbin (alors que n'importe qui peut regarder les interfaces actives), nano est dans /bin (alors que, sauf erreur de ma part, le système doit pouvoir tourner sans), etc.

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/LSB

Et encore, sur UNIX, ça dépend d'un fabricant à l'autre...

----------

## Magic Banana

C'est plutôt dans la norme POSIX que tout est spécifier. Visiblement /bin et /sbin sont, tout simplement, définis de façon extensive (i.e., voilà la liste des commandes dans /bin et la liste de celles dans /sbin).

----------

